# Can My Chi Catch My cold/Flu????



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

can my Chihuahua cath a cold or flu ect: from me? I hope not! People tell me that they are like people when colds can be transmitted, Shy is so small that i would HATE for him to catch this strep throught thing I have going on! Please help!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

While there are many zoonotic diseases, dogs and humans cannot contract the same respiratory infections. Your cold or head flu will not affect your dog at all, and likewise, your dog's cough will not make you sick.

However, a little known fact is that ferrets can get human head influenza. =)


----------



## ShyzMommy (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanx so much, I appreciate it! Now I can quit worring :lol:


----------



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

*My chi sneexing, runny nose..any home remedies*

My chi has been sneezing and has also had a runny nose. 
He sneezed and I actually had to wipe it. Found this to be cute, I've never had to do that to my dog before. I felt sorry for him though because I now he probably isn't to happy. He has no fever....

Are there any home remedies, yogurt, baby food, children's cold med, etc, that I can try to clear this up. Or should I go to the vet? I have seen home remedies on other sites, but thought I would get opinions from this wonderful forum!! It is the best!!

Thanks!


----------

